# Segmented pen jig



## DLGunn (Aug 13, 2009)

I am new to this site. I have searched it looking for a jig to make the cuts for a segmented pen. I have not made one before and want to try one. Does anyone have a link for a segmented pen jig? I have an idea of how to make the pen, but I don't know how to safely cut the small parts out for the pen.


----------



## Roy_Quast (Aug 13, 2009)

Follow this link all the way to the end..........
Roy

http://penturnersparadise.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=2972


----------



## KenV (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the activity to eat up time -  Turning is a good thing though --

Segment construciton is a pretty broad topic with different approaches to different styles.   the scroll saw artists use different gear and jigs than do the compound miter saw (CMS) crowd, and then there are the different kinds and sizes of table saws - and the different approaches to disk sanders.  

I suggest you tour the library to see what others have written up, and then browse through the photos ---  and do tell us what your gear (or your dreams of gear) might be and how you want to approch the opportunity --  

Take a good look at the celtic knot style of segmentation as well as some of the scroll saws work --  Lots of ideas around for you to look over.

Again Welcome


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Aug 14, 2009)

*These are two jigs I plan on building for the same thing*

I've been recently searching this site for the same things. There are the ones I like the best and that I'm just about to make myself. 

Sled (I think it's a mini sled but I'm making to fit my table saw)
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=39234

Slicing jig for pen inlays
http://coleman-family.org/Files/CelticKnotJig.pdf

Angela


----------

